# CONFIRMED FAKE Tyranid Rumours - 'Playtest Codex' CONFIRMED FAKE



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

From Warseer:



> Soo, there's been a pdf of a supposed Tyranids playtest Codex going around. I've read it, but am not sure of it's authenticity and also not sure if I'm allowed to post a link. EDIT - Until such a time as I'm allowed to post a link *DON'T ASK/PM ME FOR IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have at it, Heretics.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmm I see a few things a few bug players wont like 

Cool Find Syph!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

good job Syph

upgrades per brood = 
genestealers in elite = 
spike rifles : 
cheaper hormagaunts : 

No new unit? no special characters?? I waited more of this new codex, but it's only a beta, i hope there will be new units in the final Codex


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool stuff, havent played my nids in a while, may dust them off when this comes out see how they do.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This supposed leaked codex is on scribd btw.

GW ought to have it taken off if they don't want people reading it.

Personally I think it's a fake or a seriously early edition.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

God knows how stuff like this is leaked in all honesty. Some seriously un-trustworthy chaps working for GW - probably their IT support!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Reading through it online, gaunts have lost their without-number upgrade...


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Personally I think it's a fake or a seriously early edition.


it does sound quite early but there have been minor rumours from decent sources bubbling away for a couple of months now, 
and if space hulk is coming it could be a shrewd move to update tyranids close to it


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmm, I really like most of the changes, though I do feel bad for the people that took Genestealer heavy armies... that's gotta hurt. Also, Nidzilla is absolutely destroyed by this new Codex (probably for the better).

I really like the changes to Biomorphs in a lot cases, especially with Extended Carapace. Imagine a Carnifex shrugging off lascannon hits? :biggrin:

I am a little pissed to see that wings take up a weapon "slot", though. That's just really stupid.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> A few neutral things:
> Genestealers are elite slot. (I guess with the price drop on Hormagaunts, and Rippers claiming objectives, that it is better this way.)
> Feeder Tendrils' Preferred Enemy is given to the equipped brood only.


Praise Jesus!!! Finally OMFG!!!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Captain Galus said:


> Praise Jesus!!! Finally OMFG!!!!


Hrm, seems like somebody isn't a fan of tons of Genestealers and Feeder Tendril abuse.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I am a little pissed to see that wings take up a weapon "slot", though. That's just really stupid.


Ya thats really stupid IMO. I think Wings made the Hive tyrant with Twin Linked Devourers a HUGE threat, now not so much... not to mention the gent that has it is going to be pissed. He made a beautiful model and now its kind of a waste.



Captain Galus said:


> Praise Jesus!!! Finally OMFG!!!!





Katie Drake said:


> Hrm, seems like somebody isn't a fan of tons of Genestealers and Feeder Tendril abuse.


LMAO ya noooo kidding!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Upon rereading the document, I noticed that Living Ammunition is gone. Jeez... how _lame_! That was the one thing that stopped Gaunts from completely sucking against MEQs. Oh well, the super cheap Hormagaunts will have to do. ^_^


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I am in the middle of selling off most of my 'Nids at the moment too. So now my flyrant with twin linked devourers is useless.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Siege said:


> I am in the middle of selling off most of my 'Nids at the moment too. So now my flyrant with twin linked devourers is useless.


Naw, just not as useful as before. As it stands a Flyrant with twin devourers is something of a no-brainer choice. Highly mobile, great at shooting, hard as nails and still not all that bad in combat. These new rules make it so that if you want to be dead shooty you've got to take it slow, which really isn't that large of a disadvantage when you consider that the weapons can be fired on the move.

It shouldn't be too hard to swap out devourers for scything talons anyway, model-wise.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cant you still have the two Twin-Linked Devourers you just cant take wings too?


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

> Broodlord has fleet.


The broodlord already has fleet. It doesn't say it in his profile, but he counts as an upgrade character for the unit and therefore has the ability. I know this because the same applies with imperial guard advisers. For example, if you have a command squad with carapace armor, and you add a commissar, the commissar gets the carapace armor.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Djokovic said:


> The broodlord already has fleet. It doesn't say it in his profile, but he counts as an upgrade character for the unit and therefore has the ability. I know this because the same applies with imperial guard advisers. For example, if you have a command squad with carapace armor, and you add a commissar, the commissar gets the carapace armor.


Ugh, not this again.

I'm just making this clear now to everyone. We're not getting into a discussion about this here. If we must debate the above point, let's make a thread in Rules discussion or something. unish:



Chaosftw said:


> Cant you still have the two Twin-Linked Devourers you just cant take wings too?


Sure you can. It just seems to me that you'd be doing yourself a bit of a disservice by equipping your Tyrant in this way. We're talking 130 points minimum for 12 BS4 S5 shots that always allow armor saves - sort've underwhelming. It's a large number of shots but would only really be of any concern to other Tyranids, units of Imperial Guard sitting in the open and small, specialized units of Orks. We're talking what, 8 hits (sorry if I'm off, my math sucks), which will be around 5-6 wounds against T4 opponents? That's basically 2 Marines, or 5 Orks.

I keep looking, but can't see any truly useful builds for the Hive Tyrant. Wings make it hard to do too much damage in combat since the Tyrant could only ever get 5 Attacks on the charge at best which isn't too bad for an MC, but still doesn't really warrant spending 140+ points, imo. Hrm... what about a Tyrant with no upgrades other than EC and 3 Tyrant Guard? That'd cost 280 points and would be tough enough to reach the enemy and assault them fairly easily by using Run to close the distance and the absurd Toughness of the Tyrant Guard to absorb hits.

The Brood Lord seems to be a better HQ pick. He's nowhere near as deadly as before as he's stuck at his base Strength and Initiative without recourse to _Furious Charge_ from Adrenal Glands. He has lots of Attacks, ignores armor saves, is _Fleet_, can use _Infiltrate_ to Outflank with his posse and is actually rather cheap to top it off.

Troops wise, it would appear that Hormagaunts will be making a triumphant return in extremely large numbers to Tyranid armies everywhere. They're absurdly cheap, fast as lightning and have plenty of Attacks, especially when charging. It's likely that we'll see at least two units of 24+ Hormagaunts in Tyranid armies. Gaunts also seem like a solid pick, not needing any biomorphs to toss out a startling amount of shots. The humble Termagant will be able to bowl over any infantry up to and including Fire Warriors and Dire Avengers through firepower alone. Again though, it seems likely that large units will be a common sight as smaller units would give up easy kill points and be largely ineffective with their shooting, as well as not making the most of any biomorphs purchased.

I'm interested to hear what experienced Tyranid players have to say about all this. opcorn:

Katie D


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Hrm, seems like somebody isn't a fan of tons of Genestealers and Feeder Tendril abuse.


Not so much the Feeder Tendrils, just Genestealer abuse lol. Like the Genestealer _armies_ that Nid players just freaking love. I swear Genestealers are the Nid equivalent of Ultramarines, except every Nid players loves 'em.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Captain Galus said:


> Not so much the Feeder Tendrils, just Genestealer abuse lol. Like the Genestealer _armies_ that Nid players just freaking love. I swear Genestealers are the Nid equivalent of Ultramarines, except every Nid players loves 'em.


Not having to worry about Synapse is a real boon to Tyranid players. Glad that's being done away with.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm... Pretty sure I'm going to treat this as false, or in super early development. I mean the dates I heard being tossed around was some where in the neighborhoods of 2011 or 2012. Even if this is legit then it will most likely be unrecognizable when the release roll around. (Still synapse losing the eternal warrior would be a relief, just because my buddies piss and moan about it so much.)


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Syph said:


> God knows how stuff like this is leaked in all honesty. Some seriously un-trustworthy chaps working for GW - probably their IT support!


Just like the code for latest pc / console games are released. Always someone who wants 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay before I start this kind of rant thing, I have to make it clear that I am NOT taking this as a real leaked codex. I am just commenting on the set-up of the list. So technically im not whinening about it :wink:

With that out of the way, let me tell you what i think of this list unit by unit,

Hive Tyrrant
Bleh, winged is really not an option in this list. Paying all those points and losing a weapon? No thanks. They have nerfed the cover of Guard and Tyrrants too making them alot less durable. Dual Devourers might still be nice, but I can't see it being as nasty as before (can't blame them for toning it down.... but nerfing all tyrrants?)

Broodlord
Gah, we had a combat moster. Now we have a not-so-scary one. WS/I 6? No +1S? Fleet is lovely though.

Stealers
Bleh. Same cost, 3A but less WS and I. WTF. these guys are now like non-invunerable deamonettes, at 150% of the cost. Upgrades are waaaaaay over priced. I would be happy to pay 4 points for tendrils and carapace each, but close to 6? No way.

Lictor
Was bad, now cheaper, but no cover in the open. Still a basically a free KP and with no feeder tendril radius and no reserves re-roll they arent worth it.

Warriors
More expensive, but T5. I'd still take them, but they are starting to get over priced.

Guants
Same, but no more 8 WoN guants. 

Hormaguants
Cheaper, upgrades about the same price when you have around 16, but the upgrades are terrible. Instead of WS/I 5 and S4 you get furious charge. Not a great change at all.

Rippers
Their tank killing power is great now. 6 with wings is better than 6 with wings and toxin sacs from the real codex, but the new ones are cheaper. I'd take at least one unit

Gargoyles
These guys are nice now. Cheaper, re-roll dangerous terrain. For a bit more than 16 from the real codex, you can get 16 with bio plasma. Thats a lot of power weapon attacks.

Raveners
A decent choice IMO, especially with extended carapace. They are a bit more survivable and have a decent number of rending attacks. Charge after deepstrike is ok, but nothing to fancy.

Spore Mines
A bit too expensive for my tastes, at least they dont give up KPs

Biovores
50 points for all the mines. A nice change and could help out with At a bit without wasting potential. Still easy to kill though

Carnifex
They killed Barbed Stranglers.Pure and simple. No s8 means FNP is still allowed and no instant kill for T4 models. Very bad. CC fex's will eat tanks, but they didnt need mush help. VC/CC would be an interesting combo. Regenerate is still over priced, Bio-plasma is now a good choice, but the fexs are stuck on bloody WS3. Terrible.

So thats what I think about this so calledplaytest list. I hope the next codex is nothing like this as it would probably mean me shelving my nids. Mainly because i don't think I'd have fun playing with the changes, but the new codex's have to upset someone ; )


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great find!

Intresting reading, first toughts: Some very likely changes like the Venom Cannon one, some nerfs seem a bit too big like stealers.
Will come back with more thoughts after some serious reading trough


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm I think I'll keep my eye on this. I've been tempted to get Nids for a while, I just hope the new rules do them justice.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Interesting, but i don't think i'll start a new army based on this just yet.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I was actually thinking of buying a nid army over the next few months but now I'm not sure... I think I'll hold out to see how this set of rumours develops.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Sure you can. It just seems to me that you'd be doing yourself a bit of a disservice by equipping your Tyrant in this way. We're talking 130 points minimum for 12 BS4 S5 shots that always allow armor saves - sort've underwhelming. It's a large number of shots but would only really be of any concern to other Tyranids, units of Imperial Guard sitting in the open and small, specialized units of Orks. We're talking what, 8 hits (sorry if I'm off, my math sucks), which will be around 5-6 wounds against T4 opponents? That's basically 2 Marines, or 5 Orks.


Your maths is off just a little. 121pts for a totally basic Tyrant with 2*dev +1S and +1BS.
12 shots at BS4 with rerolls is 10.7 hits
at S5 on T4 with living ammo that 9.5 wounds a turn

so 4-5 dead orcs even in cover or 8 in the open: thats one serious dent.
you should even kill 3 marines- thats about 50pts killed a turn
its even better on termies- average of over 60pts killed a turn, 2 turns he's got his own pts back (or get jammy and more or less do it in 1).

He is just simply awesome....


I can believe the HT loses a weapon slot for winged- they're trying to make the rules fit the models: FW flyrants only have 1 pair of weapons.
As for the Broodlord GETTING fleet, I'm loving it... I have often been heard to say that I would pay an extra 100pts to put fleet on his current profile.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Its false. The guy that wrote it has been debunked over at Warseer, after he admitted writing it 'as a practical joke'.

Dragonlover


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

What a character :taunt:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

interestingly enough some usually reliable posters on warseer have stated that it was a fake (before the guy was found out), but they then went on to state there is coincedentally some truth about what he said


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

No surprises its a fake, seems way too early on the development list for any new work to be done on the nids.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Also I believe Space Wolfies are the next 40k army to be re-done, with possibly Necrons after that AFAIK


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

drivebybaptism said:


> Also I believe Space Wolfies are the next 40k army to be re-done, with possibly Necrons after that AFAIK


If the rumours on here are anything to go by SW have alreaady been done. Theres a lot more things to get out the way before 'nids I feel.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Awww.  It was cool...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Awww.  It was cool...


I didn't like it at all. Nowhere near enough flexibility and also, paying upgrades per squad :no:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't see them taking away TW Dev's on a Hive tyrtany with wings, I think they will still have that. Maybe for scything talons with the warriors they may come as standard, as tyranids aren't born with some form of weapon and then they change as they need to adapt.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

well i'm hearing some interesting rumours regarding the fluff on a new tyranid codex being finished,
and it sounds like a mid-to-late 2010 release for the 'nids


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I heard the same for Necrons too, late _this_ year, but it's yet to materialise. News is very quiet really past Guard and Space Wolves.


----------

